# Haydn



## domenico (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering about whether it is appropriate to use the 'loud pedal' (the rightmost one) in some of Haydn's work, for things like full closes or octaves. Or was he composing before pedal really came into use?


----------



## mekaykey (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't know about appropriate but I do know that using the damper pedal (or loud pedal) was done mostly from around the time of Chopin and after. I think it was used by earlier composers, like Haydn, but it was rare and mostly for color. I guess whether it is appropriate all depends on how you want to interpret the music, and how strict someone is about that.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Haydn was certainly composing when the pedal existed but most composers in the 18th century rarely used them. Mekaykey is right that pedaling was strictly for coloring. In today's world, I think it's up to the performer. Some people like to play Haydn in pure staccato style or as they would on a harpsichord. I've also heard some pianists use the pedal predominantly throughout, giving Haydn's sonatas a lush legato. Both executions sound great.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Agreed that this is primarily a matter of taste for the performer. Haydn's personal pianoforte, remarkably made of wood cut from the exact same tree as Mozart's personal pianoforte, did not have a pedal. In fact, it had a pressure board on the underside of the keyboard which created a sustained sound when pressed upwardly with the player's right leg.

Personally, I prefer to listen to early piano music, such as Haydn's with a very clean, non-sustained, hand. Playing in that manner is exceedingly difficult given the excellent dexterity needed. One would be justified to call such a style of playing as the style of Clementi or Hummel, which withered with the maturing of the Late Classical and Early Romantic eras. Hummel and Czerny gave ground to Wieck, Thalberg, Herz, Liszt, Chopin. The latter's style was by no means less precise, but it emphasized power and sentiment over precision and balance. 

That's a bit of an exaggeration, I admit, but it is largely correct.

Play your Haydn as you like. Like I said, I prefer the "Hummel" style of playing, but my own playing cannot be so characterized.


----------

